# Torque Pro and the CTD



## ibedonc (Oct 18, 2015)

has anyone figured out the PID's for DPF


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been trying to figure out the DPF status PID, along with a few others like individual emissions sensor readings, DEF system information, and how to get all 3 EGT temps rather than the one that displays from the stock set of PIDs. Unfortunately, it seems to be a bit complicated and I haven't had any luck so far.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Subscribed because I recently picked up a OBD11 adapter and a copy of Torque for my Tablet.


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

Still after a forced Regen, engine power is reduced. Mil still on. Am I missing something. The only codes thrown were the dpf full.


----------

